# Can't ping google or yahoo through a Router



## raptori (Oct 10, 2011)

hi I just bought a new router its TP-link 300M Wireless N Gigabit Router TL-WR1043ND

it has very good review on newegg and amazon and so far I have alot of this page error "Server not found" in firefox, some time it works after some F5 (refresh)

I'm on PPPoE and settings done through its "Quick Setup" without problems ?? anyone have any idea ?

also ping to Google and yahoo all went " request time out "

I don't have this problem if I connect straight to the internet without using the Router


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you using the sat internet? We used it when I was deployed to baghdad and we have to use a static IP from the ISP then set the router using the IP/DNS


----------



## raptori (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm getting the internet by using Nanostation 5 ,its wireless device that pointed to ISP tower

and the Router connected to the nanostation

should I put specific DNS instead of the 0.0.0.0


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 10, 2011)

raptori said:


> I'm getting the internet by using Nanostation 5 ,its wireless device that pointed to ISP tower
> 
> and the Router connected to the nanostation
> 
> ...



just to make sure it's not the DNS causing problems point it at 8.8.8.8 (google's DNS service) and see what happens


----------



## digibucc (Oct 10, 2011)

those settings look like they are for serving wireless.  is that the control panel for the router? if so, i don't think that's the page to be concerned with.
dhcp settings are managed by the host. the wireless device is the host for the router, and then the router (will be) the host for the pc.

what i would do is take a ss/write down the settings your pc uses(bypassing the router, working), then use those to set the router up. you may have a static ip as brandon said.


----------



## raptori (Oct 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just to make sure it's not the DNS causing problems point it at 8.8.8.8 (google's DNS service) and see what happens



ok changed to 8.8.8.8 still can't ping Google.com or www.yahoo.com and web pages works randomly some time it works and the other min it wont 

can I keep it on 8.8.8.8 if it managed to solve something ?





digibucc said:


> those settings look like they are for serving wireless.  is that the control panel for the router? if so, i don't think that's the page to be concerned with.
> dhcp settings are managed by the host. the wireless device is the host for the router, and then the router (will be) the host for the pc.
> 
> what i would do is take a ss/write down the settings your pc uses(bypassing the router, working), then use those to set the router up. you may have a static ip as brandon said.



yes its the control panel for the router,and the wireless device set to DHCP and I'm using my usual setting (bypassing the router, working) for setting the router,its setup wizard is so straight forward.
 I just hope I didn't bought a a broken router cause I'll have great time with the dealer trying to convince them that its a broken router with all these random issues


----------



## cheesy999 (Oct 10, 2011)

raptori said:


> can I keep it on 8.8.8.8 if it managed to solve something ?



yeah, anyone can use it if they want

details --> http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

only way it won't work is if Google is blocked for some reason wherever you are


----------



## raptori (Oct 11, 2011)

OK its seems all web pages works now after using Google DNS with little unusual delay don't know if its related and still can't ping google or yahoo but all in all its ok I'll contact ISP so see what DNS should we use beside Google DNS

EDIT: I've read that I need to modify the MTU size right now its 1480 and i suppose i can change until a maximum of 1490 I'll try it and see


----------

